# Italy Serie A 02-04 Nov



## OddsPoster (Oct 31, 2013)

02 Nov 20:00 Parma FC - Juventus Turin 4.75 3.50 1.83 +179 Parma FC - Juventus Turin 
02 Nov 22:45 SSC Napoli - Catania Calcio 1.30 5.50 11.00 +187 SSC Napoli - Catania Calcio 
02 Nov 22:45 AC Milan - AC Fiorentina 2.10 3.45 3.50 +178 AC Milan - AC Fiorentina 
03 Nov 14:30 AS Livorno - Atalanta Bergamasca 2.80 3.05 2.80 +158 AS Livorno - Atalanta Bergamasca 
03 Nov 17:00 Lazio Roma - Genoa FC 1.65 3.75 6.00 +178 Lazio Roma - Genoa FC 
03 Nov 17:00 Sampdoria Genoa - US Sassuolo Calcio 2.10 3.30 3.80 +178 Sampdoria Genoa - US Sassuolo Calcio 
03 Nov 17:00 Hellas Verona - Cagliari Calcio 2.20 3.35 3.50 +176 Hellas Verona - Cagliari Calcio 
03 Nov 17:00 Udinese Calcio - Inter Milan 2.80 3.15 2.75 +140 Udinese Calcio - Inter Milan 
03 Nov 22:45 FC Turin - AS Roma 4.10 3.45 1.97 +177 FC Turin - AS Roma 
04 Nov 22:45 Bologna FC - AC Chievo Verona 2.15 3.30 3.70 +173


----------



## HowToBet (Nov 1, 2013)

PARMA V JUVENTUS : PREDICTIONS AND BETTING TIPS anytime scorer

Marco Parolo the Parma midfielder can be backed at 7.50(13/2) with Paddy Power to score anytime, and I can only think the Irish lads have been drinking too much Guinness!!! He already has five goals in ten including a brace against Milan, and these odds are just wrong as other firms offer as low as 3.75. Plenty of value to be had with this betting tip so get on before Paddy realises his error.


----------

